# Home Sense is Finally Getting Hallowe'en Stock!



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Some pics I snapped with my man whispering at me frantically "don't get caught!". My reply? "I'm doing it in the name of Hallowe'en and Home Haunters everywhere!" Heehee.

Ground Breakers! Only $14.99--they had a Pirate, a Jailbird, a Cowboy and a Mummy. I checked their regular price online, and they're $29.99 at Target. I'm going back on pay day to get two of them (since my hard is small).









Some cute knick-knacky stuff. Wrought iron witch shoes, though, are cool. And some witch ornaments I want to get for my kitchen. Some cute glittery mummies at the top.









Lots of metal candle holding pumpkin thingies this year. Must be leftover from last year.









I'm definitely getting this garland for the kitchen. The pumpkins and cats would look fabulous over my cupboards.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

And these really cool bat candle lanterns. Wrought iron, in two different styles:


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm, we don't have any Home Sense stores here in the US, but I see they're part of the TJ Max/Marshall's/Home Goods/AJ Wright family of stores... I'll have to check those brands this week!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

According to here: http://www.tjx.com/index.html , TJMax and HomeGoods are related stores.  So yay!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cutesy stuff --mmm Fangs will like that


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey did you happen to see if they had any of the hard gothic crosses like they had last year?

I'll have to go check out Winners as well


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Not yet, but I'm crossing my fingers that they'll get them in again!


----------



## AngelEye (Jul 27, 2008)

I love those bat lanterns. Michaels has just started to put out their Halloween merchandise too. I bought $30 of it already. All glass bottles with creepy ingredients and an Alchemist sign. I want to really doup my kitchen this year. I started last year but didn't go full swing with it.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i shall check out the partner stores defiantly. They changed our Ragshop to Michaels or the other way around and now they don't carry as much good stuff.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd definitely go for the bat lanterns.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Was at Homesense today, and they had Hallowe'en stuff out in the garden stuff tent.  it all just came out today. I didn't have a camera, but they had foam skellies draped in fabric, ground breakers, and cute knick knacks (there's one witch that I NEED to get to go in my Witchy Kitchen--she wears black and white striped stockings, and is only $20!).

I'll be back there Thursday, so I'll see if I can snap a few pics.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup. Those bat lanterns are really neat.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Got the crosses out yet. ? 

Might be time for me to take a trip to our Winners and see if they have anything out.. Closest Homesense is in St Catherines for me .. so about 20 mins away


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Went to Home Sense today. Autumn coloured items, but no Halloween. And though I'm a little disappointed, I'm ok with stores waiting a little longer before they bring out the Halloween stuff.

But I really wanted to see that Bat lantern in person.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just got back from Home Sense.. Yeah they had some of the crosses.. I picked up one and matched my gargoyle as well.. THey had the bigger gargoyles that were very cool but almost all of thier resin stock had holes or cracks in it . the big gargoyles looked like they had been ran over with a shopping cart..busted toes , gap in the jaw.. and they would only give 10% off so had to pass this year.. Not in my budget to do 2 of the bigger ones although they would fit the look i am going for perfectly..especially if i drilled them out to pump smoke out hte mouth.. oh well if they have them next year i will put them in hte budget.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice, another store to go spend more money. Home sense stuff is always really fun to look at. I find that sometimes its not always in the best condition, but nothing to severe and you always get 10-15% off when it is.


----------

